# Synapse wheel upgrade



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

So what have people upgraded their synapse's as far as wheeel sets?

Particularly from stock maddux rs 3.0 on the alloy model

Pictures woud be great too!


----------



## FPSDavid (Apr 14, 2012)

Don't have a Synapse, but check out the Boyd Vitesse!

Vitesse alloy clincher - Boyd Cycling


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

Mercury S3 Carbon Rims. Awesome wheels. Carbon Pads little weak though.


----------



## Fredneck (Mar 8, 2011)

+1 on the Boyd Vitesse. I have a Synapse Carbon 5 with about 2k miles on them and they have been great. I did have a problem with the rear wheel and Boyd took care of it with no questions asked. The customer service and quality is awesome!


----------



## Ruby13 (Aug 11, 2011)

Started with a Synapse 6 but upgraded to all Sram Force. But first upgrade were Shimano 7850 C24's. Bought with 300 miles on them and have put 2500 on them. Between wheelset, tubes and tires dropped a pound on the wheelset alone. For what it's worth I was about to pull the trigger on a set of Boyds or Rolf's before I lucked onto the C24's.


----------



## peeler (Feb 8, 2010)

I Have a Mavic Ksyrium elite up front and a Mavic open pro rim /with a power tap hub on the rear. I have Maxxis 3C Radials 23mm, all the way around


----------



## tone22 (Jan 5, 2010)

The new boyds look to be the way to go. It is a perfect bike for here in norcal on the american river adjust your innards trail. 24/28 23cm wide wheels at 1502 grams sounds real good to me


----------



## CannondaleRushSynapse (Jun 1, 2012)

I went with the Shimano RS80 C24 / Conti GP4000s


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

gabedad said:


> So what have people upgraded their synapse's as far as wheeel sets?
> 
> Particularly from stock maddux rs 3.0 on the alloy model
> 
> Pictures woud be great too!


what are you looking for in a wheelset? More aero? Lighter? How much are you looking to spend? Carbon Fiber? Clincher or Tubular?

there are lots of choices


----------



## Mnkykng77 (May 7, 2012)

+1 for the Boyd Vitesse. They are a great wheel set for the price and can handle the roads in Norcal(SF) pretty well. I've only had mine for about 200 miles and live them.


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

tednugent said:


> what are you looking for in a wheelset? More aero? Lighter? How much are you looking to spend? Carbon Fiber? Clincher or Tubular?
> 
> there are lots of choices


More aero and lighter. I am 6'3 185-190 and hills are my nemesis

Trying to stay in the 300-400 range

Was looking at Bicycle wheel warehouse deep v

Components - Pure Aero 700c - September Sale - Bicycle Wheel Warehouse


----------

